# War without End, possibly this week.



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Spotted this over on Bolter and Chainsword:



















Looks like this one will be a miss for those of us whom have kept up with the previous ebook releases. Seeming to be naught but recycled content.


----------



## Garrak (Jun 18, 2012)

It depends what stories are gathered there. I don't read the ebook releases or the audio ones so getting them here will be nice.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

"Without end"

In-_fucking_-deed.


----------



## Mellow_ (Aug 5, 2012)

angel of blood said:


> "without end"
> 
> in-_fucking_-deed.


lol


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> "Without end"
> 
> In-_fucking_-deed.



Quoted for truth! :so_happy:


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

Bilked Without End


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Why not actually just release Imperial Truth as it got a fantastic front cover? You don't have to incoorperate it into another anthology. It's good that digital shorts are getting released in psycical form, but it just tells that how much repriting it is just now and no new progressing stories.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/horus-heresy/hh-novs/hh-war-without-end-ebook.html

Looks like a complete reprint of previous content. And thusly a complete miss for me.


This anthology contains twenty-one stories from the Horus Heresy:

* Sermon of Exodus* by David Annandale
* Howl of the Hearthworld *&* Lord of the Red Sands* by Aaron Dembski-Bowden
* Black Oculus* by John French
* The Laurel of Defiance*, *A Safe and Shadowed Place* & *Twisted* by Guy Haley
* Artefacts*, *The Phoenician*, *Imperfect* & *Chirurgeon* by Nick Kyme 
* The Devine Adoratrice* & *Wolf Mother* by Graham McNeill
* Hands of the Emperor* & *The Harrowing* by Rob Sanders
* Virtues of the Sons* by Andy Smillie
* All That Remains* & *Gunsight* by James Swallow
* By the Lion's Command* by Gav Thorpe
* Allegiance* & *Daemonology* by Chris Wraight


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

So i own all of them already......

Cheers BL!


----------



## Apfeljunge (May 1, 2011)

Thats bad?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> So i own all of them already......
> 
> Cheers BL!


And for me the exact opposite. Since I stopped buying the LE novellas and I never bought any eShorts, I don't actually own, and thus have not read, any of these stories except for Daemonology (which a "friend" gave to me and I read specifically because I wanted to know what made Mortarion go full on warp-sorcerer in Vengeful Spirit) so I am actually quite pleased that I have a slew of new HH content to go through.

I get why some aren't happy with this, but I think when BL started making LE stories and online shorts, these reprinted anthologies became inevitable and necessary so that everybody can read them. That said, this should not count as an actual Horus Heresy release in the yearly schedule because all the content was already written. If they released a standard three HH books a year and this was a fourth extra one, it would be perfectly welcome in my book. But sadly I think this is not the case and this does count as one of our HH books for the year, which is not welcome.


LotN


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Exactly. They will consider this a full release, when it took no effort at all to do.


----------



## Mellow_ (Aug 5, 2012)

This one doesn't even show up on iBooks unlike the other Novels. Strange.


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Mellow_ said:


> This one doesn't even show up on iBooks unlike the other Novels. Strange.


I've just checked it is on the iBook store!


----------



## Mellow_ (Aug 5, 2012)

March of Time said:


> I've just checked it is on the iBook store!


Ah, it's there now. Excellent.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

An email blast about WwE just went out, but I noticed this blurb at the end:

We haven't finished with the Horus Heresy yet this month.
Check out blacklibrary.com on Monday when we'll have a whole week of Horus Heresy fiction for you to enjoy.

Hopefully its new content, but I am not optimistic.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I saw this on Gav Thorpe's FB post. I got excited until I realised there's only one of those I haven't read already. Oh well.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

The email blurb says 'the Loyalists strike back!' And it's got only loyalists on the front cover. Yet half the stories or more are of the traitors. Oh well.


----------



## Paceyjg (May 12, 2011)

Is this going to be released in paperback and eventually in mass market paperback does anyone know?


----------



## HamsterExAstris (Jun 15, 2013)

Paceyjg said:


> Is this going to be released in paperback and eventually in mass market paperback does anyone know?


It's a numbered book so there's no reason to believe it won't follow the pattern of the rest of them.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Brother Lucian said:


> An email blast about WwE just went out, but I noticed this blurb at the end:
> 
> We haven't finished with the Horus Heresy yet this month.
> Check out blacklibrary.com on Monday when we'll have a whole week of Horus Heresy fiction for you to enjoy.
> ...



And yet more rereleases of previous content. as I worried would happen.
http://www.blacklibrary.com/horus-heresy/hh-qu-re/luna-mendax-eshort.html


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Brother Lucian said:


> And yet more rereleases of previous content. as I worried would happen.
> http://www.blacklibrary.com/horus-heresy/hh-qu-re/luna-mendax-eshort.html


How dare black library release a story that only a small number of people have had a chance to read!


----------

